# Shared vaginal delivery



## mom2all82 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello,
We have an instance where our FP had called in the OB to make sure that the woman was ok for vaginal delivery. The OB agreed and remained on standby incase of any complications.  The FP proceded and delivered the head, at this time they noticed problems with the baby's shoulder and the OB stepped in and manipulated the baby and delivered the infant.  The FP then took over and delivered the placenta and finished up.  The FP will also be doing the post partum.
Question is can the OB bill anything for his assistance in the delivery or can he only bill the consultation?
Thank you for your help in this matter


----------

